# CDT not doing well post op



## Kenno (Jul 24, 2017)

Hercules had a very large bladder stone removed on May 2nd. 
He was weak when he came home but he seemed to be recovering. Almost every other day he was less active and had less appetite, but on the other days he seemed to be OK. 
Now he has has several low energy days in a row and today he hardly moved and didn't eat watermelon or lettuce, and certainly not any grass or weeds. If I pester him he wakes and looks at me and he moved only a few feet to crawl out of his low water dish.
Eyes are clear, no bubbles from the nose. I'm going to take him back to his surgeon tomorrow. He just seems to be failing.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 25, 2017)

Has he been undergoing a antibiotic regimen? and is he outside in his normal area? Sometimes it's best to just let them be a tortoise. They get stressed if you keep them in different area (besides their normal spot). Is it possible to soak him or have you been told to keep him out of the water? Soaking daily seems to perk them up. I'm not real sure, but I THINK the vet can tell by looking at the blood if there's an infection setting in.


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 25, 2017)

I very much hope he will recover. I guess the vet is a good idea.
He is so sweet, please keep us posted.


----------



## Gabriel Luna (Jul 25, 2017)

I don't know the time to recover from a stone removal procedure, but I can guess he's still under pain. Maybe give him a few weeks to fully recovery and see if improves. But yeah, the vet could check him out again to see if everything is fine with the operation he had.


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra (Jul 25, 2017)

My dog actually had a bladder full of HUGE stones and had to have major surgery, and she's a big black lab, I can't imagine a little Tortoise. I'll be keeping him in my prayers!!


----------



## RosemaryDW (Jul 25, 2017)

I've been waiting for an update on Hercules, I'm sorry he's not doing great right now. Have you already spoken to your surgeon?


----------



## Kenno (Jul 25, 2017)

The vet surgeon wants me to supplement his diet with daily tube feedings. I was an RN so I had no trouble with the procedure. Hercules perked up after that and went to the farthest place in the yard to sleep and probably to hide from me! 
I'm sure I can fatten him up with the supplements. We also started a course of antibiotics although there's no obvious signs of infection. 
By the way, this well known vet did not charge me anything for the consultation, the supplies, or the medication!


----------



## Kenno (Jul 25, 2017)

Yvonne, he's in the same yard and he usually takes a soak in his water dish every morning. If he doesn't, I pick him up and put him in the dish. He can walk out of it easily. 
I'm feeling much better about him. He has lost weight but I'll be diligent with the tube feedings. 
A question: how many ounces of feeding solution can I safely put into his belly? I started with one ounce. 
He is about twelve inches long and weighs only 4.3 Kg today.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 26, 2017)

Just remember that their metabolism is much slower than ours and the stomach doesn't empty as quickly as you might think it does. Once ounce a day sounds about right to me.


----------



## Kenno (Jul 26, 2017)

Hercules had his second tube feeding today. One ounce of this plus a dose of Enrofloxin. Then he took a soak in his water dish for almost half an hour before he retreated to the shade of a patio chair.


----------



## Kenno (Jul 27, 2017)

Third tube feeding this morning. He is stronger, fighting me better and his bite hurts now! I am considering using a cork to keep his jaw open. I do the whole procedure as quickly as possible.


----------



## Gabriel Luna (Jul 28, 2017)

Good news!


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 29, 2017)

Sounds like good progress!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 29, 2017)

Sounding positive! 
He's a fighter, it seems.


----------



## Kenno (Aug 1, 2017)

Hercules has no problem with the tube feedings, so I'll continue them for a few months. Later in the day he is willing to snack on watermelon, lettuce, or dandelion flowers if I can find any. 
I've heard the CDTs like figs - can anyone confirm this? That might be a good high calorie treat.


----------



## Kenno (Aug 8, 2017)

I took Hercules back for a checkup. After two weeks of daily tube feedings and endless coaxing to eat small amounts, he had gained 0.2 Kg. However, he remains lethargic and inactive so the vet decided to keep him for a while in the "hot" room for reptiles. He is getting a drug to increase his intestinal motility and he is probably getting more tube feedings than I gave at home. 
I remain optimistic!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 9, 2017)

Kenno said:


> I took Hercules back for a checkup. After two weeks of daily tube feedings and endless coaxing to eat small amounts, he had gained 0.2 Kg. However, he remains lethargic and inactive so the vet decided to keep him for a while in the "hot" room for reptiles. He is getting a drug to increase his intestinal motility and he is probably getting more tube feedings than I gave at home.
> I remain optimistic!


Send Hercules my love and best wishes.


----------



## TammyJ (Aug 9, 2017)

You keep it going, Hercules!


----------



## Kenno (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm sorry to report that I had a call from the vet this morning. Hercules did not recover. He will do a necropsy to try and find out what went wrong. Hercules went downhill for 3 1/2 months after his bladder stone was removed. His activity and appetite declined. The tube feedings didn't save him. I don't think he was suffering, he just slipped away.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 17, 2017)

Kenno said:


> I'm sorry to report that I had a call from the vet this morning. Hercules did not recover. He will do a necropsy to try and find out what went wrong. Hercules went downhill for 3 1/2 months after his bladder stone was removed. His activity and appetite declined. The tube feedings didn't save him. I don't think he was suffering, he just slipped away.


I am very sorry to hear this. 
Genuine condolences.


----------



## Loritort (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm very sorry to hear the sad news about Hercules. I may not know the whole story but I still feel bad. Please take care.


----------



## Shaif (Aug 17, 2017)

So sorry for your loss. Hercules was lucky to have you.


----------



## TammyJ (Aug 18, 2017)

I am very sorry Hercules did not make it. He had lots of love and caring throughout and that should count for a lot.
RIP, Hercules.


----------



## Brandi (Aug 27, 2018)

Very sorry to hear about your Hercules, I read all your posts and you were the best mom and nurse to your special guy. 
May I ask how the stone was discovered...what were his symptoms?
Once again my condolences.


----------



## Kenno (Aug 27, 2018)

Thank you, Brandi. The bladder stone was found in a routine exam with x-rays. During the last year he didn't hibernate well, and a few times he seemed agitated, staying awake in the evening and moving around instead of settling to sleep. 
Although it has been over a year now, I still don't want to call the vet for the results of the necropsy. Hopefully the vet learned something useful.


----------

